# Our baby daughter is...



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

[fly]_*~~~ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL~~~*_[/fly]

We got there and I was shaking like a leaf. We took our shoes off in the hall and this tiny little girl came crawling towards us.

We sat down on the floor and she stopped and smiled at us... carried on crawling until she was at her Mummy's knees, climbed on her Mummy's lap and Mummy picked her up. She cuddled into Mummy's neck and Mummy was beside herself (happy ) but held it together for Bea's sake. She then got down off Mummy's lap and crawled to Daddy, climbed onto his lap and gave him a cuddle too. Even the foster carer and social worker were in tears.

We would go through another 9 years of heartache for that moment - it was beyond anything we had ever expected or dreamed of.

Just as we didn't think we'd move from the hall floor, Bea crawled into the lounge and spent the whole afternoon going from her foster carer to her Mummy and Daddy. We got lots of cuddles and lots of smiles and she is the most adorable little thing we've ever seen. She's so tiny... but doing things the belie her size. She's such a clever girl. She likes to sing along to her musical toys and loves to stand up on her feet and try and get things she shouldn't have.

We have about 6 videos of her and lots of photos... she even made sure that some of them were of the back of her head, so I could at least post a photo in her baby diary!! Think we'll leave the arty stuff for later.

We truly are the happiest people alive.. we couldn't love her more (already) if we had conceived her ourselves. She is our beautiful little girl and we are proud to be chosen to be her Mummy and Daddy.

Love Bea's Forever Mummy and Daddy xx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Wonderful, fantastic, beautiful news.  I am so happy for you both.  I guess you will have the sweetest of dreams tonight about your little Bea.  I look forward to hearing more from you over the coming days.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw i'm blubbing    what a fab description of your first meeting with bea..totally amazing  
i think all of us waiting are inspired by your story 

have sweet bea dreams tonight  
(snap sanita..just saw your post lol)

kj x


----------



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Awwwwww Barbarella you've got me blubbing as well  
How wonderful that she took to you both straight away. It's true, you love them just as much as if you've conceived them yourselves. What a fab Christmas you'll all have. Good luck for the rest of the intro's,
Val x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I thought I'd do a quick log on to see how you got on today and I'm sitting here with a big grin on my face.

This is a really wonderful post to read.  I'm so pleased it went so well.  Look forward to reading more.

love
Cindy


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

I've just absolutely bawled my eyes out at your story!

How wonderful.

I hope you, your husband and Bea have a wonderfully happy and healthy life together.

With love

Anna x


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

That was one of the loveliest, most moving posts I have read on here!  What a truly wonderful moment for you and one you will treasure forever and ever.

Can't wait to hear more!

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

AWWWW..sitting here in puddles of happy tears.

Wishing you all the happiest of times ahead - and a special hug to new mummy.

magenta xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww more pools of tears here 

What a beautiful moment and so well described - I could have been there !

Sounds like you are all lucky to have found eachother - enjoy every precious moment 

With love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Bea's Mummy and Daddy 

There is nothing like a dream that comes true. A new family has just begun, it is soo wonderful to hear your fantastic story. I am sooo happy for you three.

LOL K


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

What a wonderful first meeting  
I am so pleased for you, enjoy the next meet.
You are going to have a fantastic Christmas, and may I say, Very much deserved !!!
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Omg! wow, what a beautiful post  Wonderful to read and heres hoping its not long before your together forever, a happy ending soon!

Love Amanda xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

awww what a great post 

gave me goosebumps  So glad today was everything you had imagined 

 with the rest of the intros, not long til she will be home with you 

xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Barbarella,
Have pm'd you, but what a wondeful post she sounds just a darling baby I am so happy for you 
Love JD xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

What a lovely post - it's given me butterflies!! You must be so happy!!

Ange x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

fantastic post - brought tears of joy to my eyes

enjoy every min of it

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!   

What a lovely read - thanks for sharing your first meeting with us. Bea certainly sounds like your angel from heaven!
Tears in my eyes, as flashbacks of our first meeting with baby boo 18 months ago came flooding back! A wonderful moment that will stay with you forever.

Good luck with the rest of your intros, and for her coming home!

 xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

this is the most happiest stories i have read on FF. good luck


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

, got tears in my eyes - what a wonderful post, gives me as a hopefully soon to be mommy a ray of hope!

T x


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Barbarella,

You sound so happy.  It is really wonderful.  Thanks for sharing your story with us, I have been so looking forward to hearing how you got on, and it just couldn't have gone any better.

Wishing the 3 of you a fantastic future together.

Love Rianna


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Barbarella, 
I read your post with a proper lump in my throat...it gives so much hope as well to know that one day we will feel that it's all been worth it! It probably feels like ages to you but I remember you getting approved not long after I started posting here and it's been so encouraging following your story. 
I hope you've had a fabulous day today and I wish you the very best Christmas ever!
Love
Viva
XXX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

More tears and goose bumps here too....

Such a lovely, from the heart post Carole xxx

Wonderful!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

OMG !!!! you have made me cry   what a fantastic meeting 

pam xx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Wow Carole

what a lovely post, wishing all three of you a wonderful Christmas

love to Mummy, Daddy & baby bea

Camilla & Isabelle


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Barbarella

What a wonderful story of your first meeting with Bea. Like you say the moment when you first meet your child far outweighs any of the other stuff you have had to go through to get there.

Hope the intros go well and that Bea is home with you soon

Karen x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

All I can say is WOW.

The moment you meet your child is just wonderful, and you described it so well.

Enjoy.

PBMxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow - what an amazing post. Shed a few tears of happiness for you.

I hope you have the happiest of futures together as a family.

Nicky x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Thank you for sharing your news - what a lovely post.
Many congratulations.


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

You bought tears to my eyes as well.  What a great Christmas you are going to have, she sounds adorable.

Tracey x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone... for your lovely kind words and support.

Am still on      as you can imagine.

Day 3 went brilliantly - we were left on our own with her for over an hour and she didn't bat an eyelid... she definitely feeling more like ours now.  We can't wait until Sunday when we collect her and bring her home to our place for a day to ourselves, before taking her back to the FC.  That is going to be so difficult.

Can't wait for each day at the moment.

Thanks again everyone.

Love C xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Roll on Sunday, you will have such a good time with her.  Any idea when you will be able to bring her home for good?

love
Cindy


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Cindy - will either be Fri 15th or Mon 18th - they think 15th might be too early due to not being at our house enough (not our fault, but theirs) - 16th would have been best day but Sat is no go... so it will either be a day early, or 2 days late... 

Obviously hoping for the earlier... 
  
C xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Barbarella

I don't know you but just had to write a message, the way you described meeting your little girl for the first time was so beautiful and has obviously pulled on a lot of heart strings.
Just wanted to wish you all the best for Sunday and when you finally bring your little girl home for Good.
Have a very memorable Christmas and wish you all the luck love and fun for your future together as a family of three.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Barbarella,

Have a great day today,and enjoy Sunday when Bea is at home with you both. I am sure they will go with the 15th. Fingers crossed.

PBMxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh thank you so much Jayb.. that's really nice of you...  happy  xxx

Thanks PBM - we really really hope so... but another 2 days won't break us... not long now... xxx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry to gate crash, Ive never posted in the adoption boards but occasionally lurk as DH and I hope to apply to adopt next year sometime.

But I just wanted to say how inspiring, amazing and wonderful your story is Barbarella.I made me well up!  I am SOOOoooooo thrilled for you! Hope you can bring her home at the earliest date.


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

What an inspirational post thank you for sharing your story Barbarella as Dh and I are hoping to consider applying for adoption before end of next year, and to read of the deep joy it can bring is just so lovely and to know that for some there does eventually come a light at the end of the painful tunnel when you are unable to have your own.

Have a wonderful time at the weekend with your little one (eight months wow that is a tiny one, hope we'll be as lucky!) will be thinking of you.

Big hugs

Hippy
xxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

roll on Sunday 
have a lovely day with your new daughter - the start of something so precious and wonderful - enjoy every moment - and can't stop thinking what a magical christmas you will have

LB
X


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you so much Ermey, Hippy and LB... really lovely of you and such kind words.

Thanks so much....

Love C xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh only 3 sleeps till your daughter can come and she her new home for the day- not long now till she will be coming home for good

xxxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks M J - 2 more sleeps to go!!!!  Yipeeee!!!

She came over today with the FC and SW.  SW left after 20 mins as Bea was sat with me and her Dad and then I fed her her bottle and SW said she'd seen all she needed to see, which was great.  Bea loved being in her new home, explored the house, followed her Mummy into the kitchen (bursting with pride) to see where she was... and sat in her new highchair.  She has a bad cold at the moment, so isn't eating properly.. but she's still managing to be smiley and good for her Mummy and Daddy.  She's amazing!!!

Yesterday wasn't so good - FC's house was manic.  Her daughter was off school *sick* (although IMO she just wanted to see us).  Her friend came round after school and the lounge was full of about 7 kids while we were trying to be with Bea.  FC didn't really leave us alone like she did the night before, and the children wouldn't leave her alone.  Bea had a cold and was really unsettled anyway, and when she started crying this 7 year old child of *sick* daughter came over and tried to get her from me.. as if she could comfort her!!!!  Was *this* close to saying something.

In the end, I gave up and handed her to FC who proceeded to do the things I should have been doing.  It was very disappointing and frustrating and dh and I spent the whole evening upset and talking about it non-stop - probably over analysing as well.

Anyway, today was lovely and FC bought a rose bush from Bea to me.. so that was nice.  I just hope tomorrow won't be like yesterday - it's our last day at the FC's house... and we can take her out in the afternoon, so hopefully things will be a bit better.  I don't want to go through another day like yesterday - dh said he nearly walked out.. and I felt the same.

Anyway, onwards and upwards, today was another step forward so we'll concentrate on that....

Thanks for listening to my waffle...

C xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Barb,

sorry to hear you had a bad day.....it really is so difficult to try to get to know your child in someone elses house. We had a really tough time with Boo's FF....they were too attached to him and tried on several occasions to undermine the process. But 6 months down the line and we're all happy here at home. Bea will be home with you in no time. Don't forget that your SW is there to support you through this, so you should be telling her/him abut these things....even just to get a professional ear. We didn't, thinking it was like telling tales, but in hindsight I wish we had as some of the issues that came up in our 2nd week could have been avoided. 

i'm sure the rest of the time will run smoothly for you all,
xxruthie


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Barbarella,

many          you must feel so proud bless, so dreams do come true I hope we r as blessed as you.

Hope bea's cold is better! sorry to read you had a bit of a bad time the other day, hopefully it was a one of.

Lots of butterfly hugs
~Twinkle~


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

barbarella..hope today has been as good as you've dreamed..and that you have a lovely little sleeping beauty upstairs who is yours forever   

kj x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear you had a rough day on Friday, hope that things have improved again and that this week will be all plan sailing!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your support.

Things have gone from strength to strength and we have been told placement day has been brought forward to this Friday... wooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooo!!!!  We are over the moon, because although intros have mostly gone well, we have found that we are so out of control - what FC says goes (even if the SW's have said something different) so we are looking forward to having our little girl to ourselves and not have to go by anyone else's say so.  Saying that, FC and her family are lovely, and because the intros are less than 2 weeks, we've just bitten our tongues and got on with it.  It has been lovely this week having Bea at home, and the odd hour we spend at FC's we have just taken a step back and let her get on with it.  It's very hard to challenge someone in their own home.. and I always think you have to chose your battles.  

Anyway, today is the penultimate day of intros.  We have a medical review for Bea today so must go and get ready.  Bea is very happy in her new home, she's eating properly and even sleeping in her new nursery - not the usual 2-3 hours but then she is sleeping in the car seat on the way home so her routine is messed up a bit.  We spent 5 hours in the car on Monday, so the travelling is getting to us a bit too. 

What is nice - is that it is supposed to be FC's goodbye day tomorrow and she thinks we need to see Bea, so we don't have to go a whole day without seeing her.. which is nice. Don't get me wrong, FC is a lovely lady - but I suppose 2 Mum's in one house just doesn't work anyway... lol.

Love C xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Barbarella,
I will pm you but just to add here how wonderful your story is and Bea sounds a little dream boat!!!!!
Love JD xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Wonderful to hear that you get to take Bea home for good on Friday, fabulous to hear that things are going so well.
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

I am so glad things are going well. She sounds just adorable. you are sooo very very blessed and i am over the moon to hear all your updates and know things are moving forward and you will be a 'full time' family soon. Bet you can't wait til Friday?!!

We had Bubbles' foster mum here this morning for her 'follow up visit' after placement and it was really weird cos *I* was 'mum' and not her which was a big switch around since we last met. Although Bbubbles went to her for a cuddle you could tell she wasn't sure about it which made me sooo happy inside - although outwardly I was telling her to 'go and get a cuddle...go on...big cuddle for XXXX'.

So...only 5 weeks since our intros and tables are turned. I am sure you will feel the same in 5 weeks' time too - as you said...grin and bear it meantime.

magenta xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

C, great news that Bea will be home on Friday.  It is very strange doing intros and trying to parent in somebody else's house but at least it will soon be over.

Have a great weekend.

love
Cindy


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone.

Magenta.. lovely to hear about FC visit... I worry that it won't be like that when she sees her again, but at the moment even, I'd say she's a little for me than FC.  These things do worry us though don't they.  I suppose I want her to just want me when we are at FC's but that won't happen as she has still been caring for her.

Ooooh the new dilemmas of adoption... even once matched, things still are here to try us.. LOL.  Not that I am complaining one little bit... we are so very lucky and I can put up with this for the end result.

Love C xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hiya C 
Very nearly there now honey,just one more day and your beautiful DD will be home with you,what a fantastic christmas your family is going to have.

My DH sends his best wishes too xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

C,

Feel so excited for you both.  Your darling Bea will be home with her mummy tomorrow.

Laine


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi C

Computer back up and running!!

Just wanted to say try to have a good nights sleep tonight in preparation for bringing your Dd home tomorrow.

tomorrow is the start of the rest of you lives as a family.

Look forward to reading more.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks so much Struthie (and dh), Laine and Andrea... so lovely of you to think of me.

DH and I have been in tears tonight.. we really can't believe this is our time.  The last time we cried in each other's arms was when our IVF failed - how different our tears are now.  We are so overwhelmed... all that hard work has been worth it and I would go through it again in a heartbeat to get Bea.

Thanks so much again...

Love C xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Woo Hoo 

Fab news  Enjoy every precious second with your daughter 

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh C

enjoy your last night together as from tomorrow you are a family of 3 forever!!!!

massive hugs

xxxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

I have pm'd you, have a fab time tomorrow take it from an "old hander" like me!!!!! You wont forget it take care love JD xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

doh i got it wrong..thought it was sun she was coming- sorry 

have a wonderful day tomorrow with your special little girl..what an amazing christmas present   

kj x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey 

Tomorrow is the first day of the rest of your life as a mummy, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

PBMxxxx


----------



## T.C (Dec 10, 2006)

that is great news javascript:void(0);you are so lucky.
Smiley


----------



## T.C (Dec 10, 2006)




----------

